# Lucite vs Vulcanite.



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the previous help deciding between Nording or Savinelli. I have pretty much decided on the Sav. Now I have to choose stem materials. Same plea, what is the difference. Price difference between the two is so small as to be insignificant.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Lucite is harder than Vulcanite and more resistant to tooth marks. Vulcanite is, to me, more comfortable if you clench but will show wear and discoloration more easily.


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

Lucite i have no idea why anyone would want to pick Vulcanite but to each his own,


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep.. Lucite is sturdier than vulcanite, but it "rattles" more in your teeth. Vulcanite shows teeth marks easier & has a tendency to oxidize into that ugly grey-green color which will affect taste if not cared-for.

Even with this, vulcanite is still more popular probably because of how it feels on your teeth.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I like the feel of Vulcanite, feels like it has more give when clenching.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Why dont go for meerschaum  http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/want-sell-trade-wts/292915-meerschaum-pipes-cigars.html


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Cleaning vulcanite stems to keep them looking nice is a real pain. I'd vote lucite and put some heat shrink on it to increase "traction", if needed.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

+1 on what they sez, and I have noticed that Lucite is more brittle than Vulcanite. I've cracked a lucite bit with a hard tap to a hard surface. Vulcanite is "rubbery" so I assume its more flexible. But that sulphurous smelling green oxidization is a nuisance, I prefer the acrylic/lucite.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

I've been wiping glycerine on my stem after use and so far it hasnt oxidized...knock on wood.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Don't be scared off by vulcanite's reputation for oxidizing. A new pipe or restored pipe with a newly polished stem will naturally lose its luster over time, but applying a coat of wax (I like Halcyon II Wax), wiping it after each use, and keeping it out of harsh sunlight will go a long way to keeping it free of any severe oxidation. Lucite doesn't oxidize, but it does show wear. Eventually both need professional cleaning/buffing.


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

I read somewhere that some people put Chap Stick on vulcanite stems to minimize oxidadion.. never tried it myself


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

If you use rubber bits like me, the feel of the stem doesn't matter. (I trim the thick/useless end off of the bit so it doesn't look or feel cumbersome.) So I avoid vulcanite when I can. 

As for preventing oxidation, anything that coats the vulcanite and protects it from air will work. Olive oil works well, and I'm sure petroleum-based things like Chapstick and Vaseline would work as well.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I keep a tube of Chapstick or Burts Bees on me at all times, it gets dry here in N. CA. Whenever I grab a pipe, I always rub a bit on the stem.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Lucite/Acrylic = Maintenance Free


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I would go for the lucite for the ease of maintenance. I never notice it on my teeth.


----------



## BobQ (Jul 8, 2011)

This won't help, but I like both. Cleaning/maintaining the vulcanite is just another part of the overalll experience. Good mindless work while smoking another pipe. I use a little toothpaste/baking soda paste and follow with olive oil to keep the oxidation away on the vulcanite and use rubber bits on lucite if necessary. Keeps me happy either way!


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. I settled on lucite just because my others are vulcanite. Seems pretty good. Of course the fact that it is attached to a Savinelli Series III #315 (Natural, pot shape) might influence my judgement.


----------

